# Hymer Washroom Roof Vent



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

When ordering our Hymer B584 we stipulated that we required a large roof vent in the washroom which is now a standard fitting. Makes the room really light and airy.

However, whilst this appears to be double glazed it is in fact open at the four corners and at the centre apparently to provide ventilation when closed. This inner space fills up with all the dirt that flows over the roof of the motorhome, even when closed. Our only semi successful idea so far to clean out the muck which accumulates between the top and the bottom plastic sheets of this roof light is to use a jet from a hosepipe and a bottle cleaning brush on a long flexible handle. This is far from satisfactory as all the dirty water ends up in the washroom and it does not completely clean it. Has anyone any ideas about both more efficient cleaning or blocking up the vents.

Teresa


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Teresa 

In my experience the only way to clean a roof vent window properly is to remove it from the van and if possible separate the two haves and wash with soap and water. 
I don't know how yours is fixed so I can't say for sure how to do it, but it's usually quite easy without the need to go on the roof, ours were held in place with four screws which held the lifting handles to the frame. 
I wouldn't advise trying to seal the corners between the two layers, you would get condensation trapped and lose the ventilation when closed. 

Best of luck.. hope this helps..


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

If it's similar to the one on our BC544 then there are 4 screws on the top that I suspect would allow you to remove it - although I haven't tried this myself.

HTH

David


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Any Hymer owners or others with same skylight out there solved this one?

Im wrestling with the same myself. The two layers are bonded and you cannot separate them. Even if you remove the large skylight completely (not ideal in itself) youve still got to be able to clean between the layers.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a thread somewhere a while ago about this.

If you remove the vent cover completely then you could wash it out better.
You will need those funny grippy washer things as the original ones are destroyed when you remove them.

I find that in winter there is too much ventilation so I cover the inside vents with self-adhesive clear plastic sheet (as used on microwave oven doors, but that stuff used to cover books would do).

When we need ventilation in winter we just crack the vent open a touch.

Your post has made me think - it would be better to cover the little triangular vents in each corner as they are open to the outside and that's how the muck gets in.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Hymer Wash Room Vent*

Grouch, had the same problem with my roof vent, had half the Sahara from Morocco in it. Its an easy job to clean you will need 4 Starlock washers (8mm i think) remove vent and hose the muck away then replace


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Smiler.

Haven't heard of you for ages. Portugal this year?


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Smiler.

Haven't heard of you for ages. Portugal this year?


----------

